# California Wanting to Sucede



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Can this week get any better? I say make Northern California the state of Jefferson, and flush the rest before they change their minds. 
Californians are calling for a 'Calexit' in wake of Trump's win - Business Insider


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Stop the water electricity and money flow than they might want to rethink that decision! If not than by by.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Stop the water electricity and money flow than they might want to rethink that decision! If not than by by.


Agreed. Wait until they have to pay everything themselves. Sink or swim.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

One good earth quake and they will be gone anyway ,


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Hell, we'll even throw in Hillary to get 'em off on the right foot. I hope the state of Jefferson movement people get wind of this. They've been trying to get away from California for years, perhaps now is their chance?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Oddcaliber said:


> Stop the water electricity and money flow than they might want to rethink that decision! If not than by by.


Los Angeles is already like a foreign country, seriously. If they want to secede let em.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Californika can open their border with Meh-hee-ko to all the undocumented citizens in exchange for their food and electricity, and print their own weed-based money. Hey, it might work! Buh-bye.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lets see what Trump does with all the criminal, aliens there, and getting the loosers (citizens too here) off the welfare teats, first. Most of the illegals will leave if shut off from government welfare and law enforcement coddling. Those illegals from countries who took planes or boats here will need some converted freighters to return them home. 

Besides the hollyweirdos and lazy millennials living off Mom and Dad, that will dry up much of the money feeding the drug trade, and force people to sink or swim.

This will also greatly help Texico come back to being good ole Texas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

So what can we do to help them secede? I'll do my part. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

give them a few months and they'll be claiming alienation from the East Coast president - when are they EVER satisfied?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can I sign a petition someplace, I'd love to help them "out".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps they should leave the union. If it is so much better, go for it. If it works, perhaps other sections of the country should consider it too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Blah, blah, blah. This will go exactly where it goes everytime Texas threatens to secede......nowhere.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Blah, blah, blah. This will go exactly where it goes everytime Texas threatens to secede......nowhere.


Your probably correct. There is merit to the idea of smaller more localized government to make it manageable as opposed to the current federal leviathan. I realize that is not the source of the protests of which we speak.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Blah, blah, blah. This will go exactly where it goes everytime Texas threatens to secede......nowhere.


There has been talk of seceding here for many years. There was little support for it until recently. Most of us here are patriots. But with the direction this country was taking and the amount of flack we got, people started changing their minds. In the past year or so lawmakers in Austin seem to be open to the idea. If the election had gone the other way I think the talk would have gotten more active.

Another consideration is we are being invaded from two directions, California and Mexico. People left California because of the mess there then come here and want to turn Texas into another California. smh


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Your probably correct. There is merit to the idea of smaller more localized government to make it manageable as opposed to the current federal leviathan. I realize that is not the source of the protests of which we speak.


They recently tried to get enough signatures to put on the ballot to cut CA into more manageable pieces. They couldn't get enough signatures.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The plan floated was to create 6 states out of CA which would have taken the Senate to 110 senators. Only 4 of those were typical radical leftists, 2 would have been contested and 4 would have been conservative. Hence dems would never go for it.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I support this idea they can all FOADIAF with their avocados and medical weed, go ahead and secede keep your porn and crap movies, your socialist ideas and gangland cities and honky trends and foreign Angel Investors.

Dont expect any govt aid, food or water to help out you turds. When a major earthquake finally puts a dagger in your heart I will be enjoying some oceanside property in Arizona Bay

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I fully support splitting California into multiple states if that's what the people there want. Libtards would fight it since it would shatter the 55-vote electorate bonus they get in every presidential election.

However, we cannot allow the state to secede from the Union. The loss of food production, etc would be a massive hit. Not to mention the loss of the port of LA. Do you have ANY idea how many of the products you buy each and every day came in through that port? The loss of that massive, year-round port facility would be a massive blow. Not to mention the military bases there, etc.

Trust me, I want those idiots libs, illegal immigrant lovers, etc, to be gone too. I LOVE that idea. But not the land they currently inhabit.

Not to mention that the reality is that they cannot work on their own. California, as a separate country, operating the way it does not, would be bankrupt overnight. lol They would become a massive debtor nation damn near overnight.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Elections would be much less nerve racking without seeing California sitting there giving their 55 electoral votes to any democrat running add that with New York's 29, it make any presidential election an uphill battle for the republican running.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Considering some of us are stuck behind enemy lines here in Kommiefornia, don't get rid of all of us. I am trying to get the heck outa here!

It is really something that all these "useful idiots" are protesting, comrade Stalin would love it. They have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

hello, new to these boards but have been lurking a bit via tapatalk.

I think we should crush any succession (assuming that any who would actually fight for it are our ideological enemies anyway) and then once it is crushed we can rebuild it as a model of respecting the constitution, low taxes, small government etc etc.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hum, ilmostrog you just gave me an idea.
they want to succeed -let them - when they don't slam them and all the fubar regulations and laws such as BBQ grills and second amendment stuff tell them if you want to stay change this stuff back to reasonable or nope you want to go your gone bye bye.
I also like the breaking it up into more than 1 state that could work too.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This is an interesting thread. When I hear that word I think of the countries civil war. After all that was what it was about. The north and US government wouldn't allow the south to leave; and this begs to question would the US Government today allow CA to leave? Would there be a war over it? I can't imagine CA putting up much of a fight considering their pacifist nature.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

To leave I would think they'd have to pay back 1/10th of the national debt ($2 trillion)
Buy out everyone from social security ($7-8 trillion),
Buy federal lands (no real idea on that in CA)
Buy protection from the USA ($700 billion a year national defense) or create their own

I'd give them 2-3 years before the chicoms take them; less of course Mexico takes them first.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you shipped all the illegals and the queers to mexico, most of the state would go back to normal.

Sorry, I almost forgot, liquidate all the gangbangers in the process, that will really help clean up the state.


----------

